# looking for a 2-3 inch .22lr or .22Mag Revolver



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad is looking for a small frame perferablly snub nose or no more than a 3 inch .22LR o .22Mag Revolver. Does anyone have anmy suggestions, or know where to point us to? He's been thinking about a Taurus, but the price has went up to $280 on them & for $100 or so he could get a nice lite S&W.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

U might want to check out Strum Ruger. They make quality hand guns that r resonably priced i think the model sp101 is in 22lr and 22. mag and if there if u dont mind swithcing to the auto a Mk II is a great hand gun


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap I used t have the 110 .357, plus have a MK II (the best semi auto .22 for the $ in my opinon) I have one of the metal frame ones & love it. RUger makes a great small frame .22 (the Bearcat or Bearcub, somethign liek that) but they are way over $300.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI: I'm one of the biggest Ruger fans you'll ever see. I've owned/own

.454 Causual (Super Redhawk)
.44 Mag (Blackhawk)
.45 LC (Blackhawk)
a couple diff 10/22's
.357 (110)
.22 MKII 
.243 MIV (?) rifle, the nicest shooting .24e I've seen w/out spending $1K

I love Rugers products. I've never owned one fo their shotguns, I wish I could afford a Red Label.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Bryan how soon does the ol`man want one?i`m heading to ashland on the 12th thru the 14th.i can check out fin-feather and fur for ya.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

prob about 2-3 weeks


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't know how small he wants?North American Arms makes the smallest handguns out there.I have their 4 smallest guns  Great guns great company.I had a garage fire a few years ago that distroyed 24 guns of mine,sent the NA arms pistols back to them,for a 3rd of the price of new they sent me 2 new ones.After that I bought 2 more http://www.naaminis.com/bwmm.html


----------

